# TROLL ALERT: SIMONMAGUS returns as MaradonaDiego90301 = get a life and stop trolling every thread.



## LA Gringo (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## MaradonaDiego90301 (Aug 23, 2017)

Male attention whores take GAY to a whole nother level!

Who the FCK is LA Gringo?!

Mr. 16 Posts Been Here Since 2016. LOL


----------



## LA Gringo (Aug 23, 2017)

*SIMONMAGUS aka MaradonaDiego90301:*
a troll is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting quarrels or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory, extraneous, or off topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room , or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal, on-topic discussion, often for the troll's amusement.


----------



## MaradonaDiego90301 (Aug 23, 2017)

Attention Whore
A pervasive pattern of excessive emotionality and attention seeking, beginning by early adulthood and present in a variety of contexts, as indicated by five (or more) of the following: 

1.is uncomfortable in situations in which he or she is not the center of attention 
2.interaction with others is often characterized by inappropriate sexually seductive or provocative behavior 
3.displays rapidly shifting and shallowexpression of emotions 
4.consistently uses physical appearance to draw attention to self 
5.has a style of speech that is excessively impressionistic and lacking in detail 
6.shows self-dramatization, theatricality, and exaggerated expression of emotion 
7.is suggestible, i.e., easily influenced by others or circumstances 
8.considers relationships to be more intimate than they actually are. 

Basically, a drama queen

LA Gringo is such an attention whore. I hate her.


----------



## LA Gringo (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## True love (Aug 24, 2017)

MaradonaDiego90301 said:


> Attention Whore
> A pervasive pattern of excessive emotionality and attention seeking, beginning by early adulthood and present in a variety of contexts, as indicated by five (or more) of the following:
> 
> 1.is uncomfortable in situations in which he or she is not the center of attention
> ...




ARE YOU SMART ENOUGH TO ACT DUMB ENOUGH TO GET AHEAD?
AND "Mr SHIT HOUSE" SIMONMAGUS. DID YOU KNOW YOU LIVING THE DREAM OF A MAD MAN. YOU IS A PIECE OF WASTE GARBAGE DISPOSAL.
YOU PROMOTE HATE. YOU SCREAM HATE. LET YOU FEEL HATE.


----------



## MaradonaDiego90301 (Aug 24, 2017)

True Love, you are swine. You're a vulgar little maggot. Don't you even have the slightest clue as to how pathetic you are? You worthless bag of filth. As they say in Texas, I'll bet you couldn't pour piss out of a boot with instructions on the heel. You are a canker. A sore that won't go away. A cock-wart. I would rather kiss a Persian than be seen with you. You are a fiend and a coward, and you have horrible breath. You are degenerate, noxious; basically, an ideal fuking moron. I feel debased just for knowing you exist. I despise everything about you. You are a bloody nardless newbie twit protohominid chromosomally aberrant caricature of a coprophagic local parasitic pond scum and I wish you would just go away.

If this were Sparta, you would have been cast to death at birth. You're a putrescence mass, a walking vomit. You are a spineless little worm deserving nothing but the profoundest contempt. You are a jerk, a cad, a weasel, a waste of MY oxygen. Your life is a monument to stupidity. You are a stench, a revulsion, a big suck on a sour lemon. You are a bleating fool, a curdled staggering mutant dwarf smeared richly with the effluvia and offal accompanying your alleged birth into this world. An insensate, blinking calf, meaningful to nobody, abandoned by the puke-drooling, giggling beasts who sired you and then killed themselves in recognition of what they had done.

I will never get over the embarrassment of belonging to the same species as you. You are a monster, an ogre, a malformity. I barf at the very thought of you. You have all the appeal of a paper cut. Lepers avoid you. You are vile, worthless, less than nothing. You are a weed, a fungus, the dregs of this earth. And did I mention that you smell?

If you aren't an idiot, you made a world-class effort at simulating one. Try to edit your writing of unnecessary material before attempting to impress us with your insight. The evidence that you are a nincompoop will still be available to readers, but they will be able to access it more rapidly.

You snail-skulled little rabbit. Would that a hawk pick you up, drive its beak into your brain, and upon finding it rancid set you loose to fly briefly before spattering the ocean rocks with the frothy pink shame of your ignoble blood. May you choke on the queasy, convulsing nausea of your own trite, foolish beliefs.

You are weary, stale, flat and unprofitable. You are grimy, squalid, nasty and profane. You are foul and disgusting. You're a fool, an ignoramus. Monkeys look down on you. Even sheep won't have sex with you. You are unreservedly pathetic, starved for attention, and lost in a land that reality forgot.

And what meaning do you expect your delusionally self-important statements of unknowing, inexperienced opinion to have with us? What fantasy do you hold that you would believe that your tiny-fisted tantrums would have more weight than that of a leprous desert rat, spinning rabidly in a circle, waiting for the bite of the snake?

You are a waste of flesh. You have no rhythm. You are ridiculous and obnoxious. You are the moral equivalent of a leech. You are a living emptiness, a meaningless void. You are sour and senile. You are a disease, you puerile one-handed slack-jawed drooling meatslapper.

On a good day you're a half-wit. You remind me of drool. You are deficient in all that lends character. You have the personality of wallpaper. You are dank and filthy. You are asinine and benighted. You are the source of all unpleasantness. You spread misery and sorrow wherever you go.

I cannot believe how incredibly stupid you are. I mean rock-hard stupid. Dehydrated-rock-hard stupid. Stupid so stupid that it goes way beyond the stupid we know into a whole different dimension of stupid. You are trans-stupid stupid. Meta-stupid. Stupid collapsed on itself so far that even the neutrons have collapsed. Stupid gotten so dense that no intellect can escape. Singularity stupid. Blazing hot mid-day sun on Mercury stupid. You emit more stupid in one second than our entire galaxy emits in a year. Quasar stupid. Your writing has to be a troll. Nothing in our universe can really be this stupid. Perhaps this is some primordial fragment from the original big bang of stupid. Some pure essence of a stupid so uncontaminated by anything else as to be beyond the laws of physics that we know. I'm sorry. I can't go on. This is an epiphany of stupid for me. After this, you
may not hear from me again for a while. I don't have enough strength left to deride your ignorant questions and half baked comments about unimportant trivia, or any of the rest of this drivel. Duh.

The only thing worse than your logic is your manners. I have snipped away most of what you wrote, because, well? it didn't really say anything. Your attempt at constructing a creative flame was pitiful. I mean, really, stringing together a bunch of insults among a load of babbling was hardly effective? Maybe later in life, after you have learned to read, write, spell, and count, you will have more success. True, these are rudimentary skills that many of us normal people take for granted that everyone has an easy time of mastering. But we sometimes forget that there are challenged persons in this world who find these things more difficult. If I had known, that this was your case then I would have never read your post. It just wouldn't have been 'right'. Sort of like parking in a handicap space. I wish you the best of luck in the emotional, and social struggles that seem to be placing such a demand on you, especially in your pursuit of fictitious girls that you like to post here.

P.S.: You are hypocritical, greedy, violent, malevolent, vengeful, cowardly, deadly, mendacious, meretricious, loathsome, despicable, belligerent, opportunistic, barratrous, contemptible, criminal, fascistic, bigoted, racist, sexist, avaricious, tasteless, idiotic, brain-damaged, imbecilic, insane, arrogant, deceitful, demented, lame, self-righteous, byzantine, conspiratorial, satanic, fraudulent, libellous, bilious, splenetic, spastic, ignorant, clueless, illegitimate, harmful, destructive, dumb, evasive, double-talking, devious, revisionist, narrow, manipulative, paternalistic, fundamentalist, dogmatic, idolatrous, unethical, cultic, diseased, suppressive, controlling, restrictive, malignant, deceptive, dim, crazy, weird, dystopic, stifling, uncaring, plantigrade, grim, unsympathetic, jargon-spouting, censorious, secretive, aggressive, mind-numbing, arassive, poisonous, flagrant, self-destructive, abusive, socially-retarded, puerile, clueless, and generally Not Good.


----------



## True love (Aug 24, 2017)

All these big nonsense words for nothings.


----------



## True love (Aug 24, 2017)

MaradonaDiego90301 said:


> SimonMagus. you are swine. You're a vulgar little maggot. Don't you even have the slightest clue as to how pathetic you are? You worthless bag of filth. As they say in Texas, I'll bet you couldn't pour piss out of a boot with instructions on the heel. You are a canker. A sore that won't go away. A cock-wart. I would rather kiss a Persian than be seen with you. You are a fiend and a coward, and you have horrible breath. You are degenerate, noxious; basically, an ideal fuking moron. I feel debased just for knowing you exist. I despise everything about you. You are a bloody nardless newbie twit protohominid chromosomally aberrant caricature of a coprophagic local parasitic pond scum and I wish you would just go away.
> 
> If this were Sparta, you would have been cast to death at birth. You're a putrescence mass, a walking vomit. You are a spineless little worm deserving nothing but the profoundest contempt. You are a jerk, a cad, a weasel, a waste of MY oxygen. Your life is a monument to stupidity. You are a stench, a revulsion, a big suck on a sour lemon. You are a bleating fool, a curdled staggering mutant dwarf smeared richly with the effluvia and offal accompanying your alleged birth into this world. An insensate, blinking calf, meaningful to nobody, abandoned by the puke-drooling, giggling beasts who sired you and then killed themselves in recognition of what they had done.
> 
> ...



 All these big nonsense words for nothings. Only me have you weak.


----------



## True love (Aug 24, 2017)

MaradonaDiego90301 said:


> True Love, you are swine. You're a vulgar little maggot. Don't you even have the slightest clue as to how pathetic you are? You worthless bag of filth. As they say in Texas, I'll bet you couldn't pour piss out of a boot with instructions on the heel. You are a canker. A sore that won't go away. A cock-wart. I would rather kiss a Persian than be seen with you. You are a fiend and a coward, and you have horrible breath. You are degenerate, noxious; basically, an ideal fuking moron. I feel debased just for knowing you exist. I despise everything about you. You are a bloody nardless newbie twit protohominid chromosomally aberrant caricature of a coprophagic local parasitic pond scum and I wish you would just go away.
> 
> If this were Sparta, you would have been cast to death at birth. You're a putrescence mass, a walking vomit. You are a spineless little worm deserving nothing but the profoundest contempt. You are a jerk, a cad, a weasel, a waste of MY oxygen. Your life is a monument to stupidity. You are a stench, a revulsion, a big suck on a sour lemon. You are a bleating fool, a curdled staggering mutant dwarf smeared richly with the effluvia and offal accompanying your alleged birth into this world. An insensate, blinking calf, meaningful to nobody, abandoned by the puke-drooling, giggling beasts who sired you and then killed themselves in recognition of what they had done.
> 
> ...




Why are copying other people post from 2016 Forum-Roblox and paste it. Write your own post idiot.


*Forum - Roblox*
Roblox › forum › ShowPost
Apr 13, 2016 - If you aren't an idiot, you made a world-class effort at simulating one. Try to edit your writing of unnecessary material before attempting to impress us with your insight. The evidence that you are a nincompoop will still be available to readers, but they will be able to ... Your attempt at constructing a creative flame was pitiful.


----------



## True love (Aug 24, 2017)

SimonMagus got busted to copy other people post an paste it, here is the  original post. You piece of shit.

"i'm saying "epic reddit memes" ironically friend because reddit memes are usually stolen from 4chan

you don't have to assume tbh fam"

You swine. You vulgar little maggot. Don't you know that you are pathetic? You worthless bag of filth. As we say in Texas, I'll bet you couldn't pour piss out of a boot with instructions on the heel. You are a canker. A sore that won't go away. I would rather kiss a lawyer than be seen with you.
You are a fiend and a coward, and you have bad breath. You are degenerate, noxious and depraved. I feel debased just for knowing you exist. I despise everything about you. You are a bloody nardless newbie twit protohominid chromosomally aberrant caricature of a coprophagic cloacal parasitic pond scum and I wish you would go away.
You're a putrescence mass, a walking vomit. You are a spineless little worm deserving nothing but the profoundest contempt. You are a jerk, a cad, a weasel. Your life is a monument to stupidity. You are a stench, a revulsion, a big suck on a sour lemon.
You are a bleating fool, a curdled staggering mutant dwarf smeared richly with the effluvia and offal accompanying your alleged birth into this world. An insensate, blinking calf, meaningful to nobody, abandoned by the puke-drooling, giggling beasts who sired you and then killed themselves in recognition of what they had done.
I will never get over the embarrassment of belonging to the same species as you. You are a monster, an ogre, a malformity. I barf at the very thought of you. You have all the appeal of a paper cut. Lepers avoid you. You are vile, worthless, less than nothing. You are a weed, a fungus, the dregs of this earth. And did I mention you smell?
If you aren't an idiot, you made a world-class effort at simulating one. Try to edit your writing of unnecessary material before attempting to impress us with your insight. The evidence that you are a nincompoop will still be available to readers, but they will be able to access it more rapidly.
You snail-skulled little rabbit. Would that a hawk pick you up, drive its beak into your brain, and upon finding it rancid set you loose to fly briefly before spattering the ocean rocks with the frothy pink shame of your ignoble blood. May you choke on the queasy, convulsing nausea of your own trite, foolish beliefs.
You are weary, stale, flat and unprofitable. You are grimy, squalid, nasty and profane. You are foul and disgusting. You're a fool, an ignoramus. Monkeys look down on you. Even sheep wouldn't bang you. You are unreservedly pathetic, starved for attention, and lost in a land that reality forgot.
And what meaning do you expect your delusionally self-important statements of unknowing, inexperienced opinion to have with us? What fantasy do you hold that you would believe that your tiny-fisted tantrums would have more weight than that of a leprous desert rat, spinning rabidly in a circle, waiting for the bite of the snake?
You are a waste of flesh. You have no rhythm. You are ridiculous and obnoxious. You are the moral equivalent of a leech. You are a living emptiness, a meaningless void. You are sour and senile. You are a disease, you puerile one-handed slack-jawed drooling meatslapper.
On a good day you're a half-wit. You remind me of drool. You are deficient in all that lends character. You have the personality of wallpaper. You are dank and filthy. You are asinine and benighted. You are the source of all unpleasantness. You spread misery and sorrow wherever you go.
I cannot believe how incredibly stupid you are. I mean rock-hard stupid. Dehydrated-rock-hard stupid. Stupid so stupid that it goes way beyond the stupid we know into a whole different dimension of stupid. You are trans-stupid stupid. Meta-stupid. Stupid collapsed on itself so far that even the neutrons have collapsed. Stupid gotten so dense that no intellect can escape. Singularity stupid. Blazing hot mid-day sun on Mercury stupid. You emit more stupid in one second than our entire galaxy emits in a year. Quasar stupid. Your writing has to be a troll. Nothing in our universe can really be this stupid. Perhaps this is some primordial fragment from the original big bang of stupid. Some pure essence of a stupid so uncontaminated by anything else as to be beyond the laws of physics that we know. I'm sorry. I can't go on. This is an epiphany of stupid for me. After this, you may not hear from me again for a while. I don't have enough strength left to deride your ignorant questions and half baked comments about unimportant trivia, or any of the rest of this drivel. Duh.
The only thing worse than your logic is your manners. I have snipped away most of what you wrote, because, well... it didn't really say anything. Your attempt at constructing a creative flame was pitiful. I mean, really, stringing together a bunch of insults among a load of babbling was hardly effective... Maybe later in life, after you have learned to read, write, spell, and count, you will have more success. True, these are rudimentary skills that many of us "normal" people take for granted that everyone has an easy time of mastering. But we sometimes forget that there are "challenged" persons in this world who find these things more difficult. If I had known, that this was your case then I would have never read your post. It just wouldn't have been "right". Sort of like parking in a handicap space. I wish you the best of luck in the emotional, and social struggles that seem to be placing such a demand on you.


----------



## MaradonaDiego90301 (Aug 24, 2017)

Jesus Christ Spuggy it was a trollish post. Shit4Brains, no wonder you got booted from Galaxy.


----------



## True love (Aug 24, 2017)

MaradonaDiego90301 said:


> Jesus Christ Spuggy it was a trollish post. Shit4Brains, no wonder you got booted from Galaxy.




Why is it's a trollish post now? Because you got busted trying to looking good like you was original publisher. you know the evidence was stacked heavily against you, you should be a shame of yourself to coming back from The dead an copying post.You've Been Found Guilty.


----------



## jdiaz (Aug 24, 2017)

MaradonaDiego90301 said:


> True Love, you are swine. You're a vulgar little maggot. Don't you even have the slightest clue as to how pathetic you are? You worthless bag of filth. As they say in Texas, I'll bet you couldn't pour piss out of a boot with instructions on the heel. You are a canker. A sore that won't go away. A cock-wart. I would rather kiss a Persian than be seen with you. You are a fiend and a coward, and you have horrible breath. You are degenerate, noxious; basically, an ideal fuking moron. I feel debased just for knowing you exist. I despise everything about you. You are a bloody nardless newbie twit protohominid chromosomally aberrant caricature of a coprophagic local parasitic pond scum and I wish you would just go away.
> 
> If this were Sparta, you would have been cast to death at birth. You're a putrescence mass, a walking vomit. You are a spineless little worm deserving nothing but the profoundest contempt. You are a jerk, a cad, a weasel, a waste of MY oxygen. Your life is a monument to stupidity. You are a stench, a revulsion, a big suck on a sour lemon. You are a bleating fool, a curdled staggering mutant dwarf smeared richly with the effluvia and offal accompanying your alleged birth into this world. An insensate, blinking calf, meaningful to nobody, abandoned by the puke-drooling, giggling beasts who sired you and then killed themselves in recognition of what they had done.
> 
> ...


We went from rap lyrics to movies. Wow


----------



## MaradonaDiego90301 (Aug 24, 2017)

jdiaz said:


> We went from rap lyrics to movies. Wow


We went from rap lyrics to movies to real talk:

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/forcing-your-kids-to-play.4089/


----------



## jdiaz (Aug 24, 2017)

That's your problem. This is where you think you know me. My son lives and breathes his own dreams. I'm not you. Like I said I'm the driver to car that takes him practices and games. He holds his own key to his dreams . You have so much hate in yourself because YOU failed on your kid.


----------



## 46n2 (Aug 24, 2017)

jdiaz said:


> That's your problem. This is where you think you know me. My son lives and breathes his own dreams. I'm not you. Like I said I'm the driver to car that takes him practices and games. He holds his own key to his dreams . You have so much hate in yourself because YOU failed on your kid.


Well said my friend!!


----------



## LA Gringo (Aug 24, 2017)

*SIMONMAGUS aka MaradonaDiego90301: *


----------



## sandshark (Aug 24, 2017)

This is not fun or entertaining, this here is down right crazy.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 24, 2017)

sandshark said:


> This is not fun or entertaining, this here is down right crazy.


Yet people keep engaging like he is going to see the light or apologize.  People....stop responding!  You'll never win the debate unless you leave him to debat himself!


----------



## MaradonaDiego90301 (Aug 24, 2017)

jdiaz said:


> That's your problem. This is where you think you know me. My son lives and breathes his own dreams. I'm not you. Like I said I'm the driver to car that takes him practices and games. He holds his own key to his dreams . You have so much hate in yourself because YOU failed on your kid.


Its your story you say however you like. I just call it the way we see it.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 24, 2017)

MaradonaDiego90301 said:


> True Love, you are swine. You're a vulgar little maggot. Don't you even have the slightest clue as to how pathetic you are? You worthless bag of filth. As they say in Texas, I'll bet you couldn't pour piss out of a boot with instructions on the heel. You are a canker. A sore that won't go away. A cock-wart. I would rather kiss a Persian than be seen with you. You are a fiend and a coward, and you have horrible breath. You are degenerate, noxious; basically, an ideal fuking moron. I feel debased just for knowing you exist. I despise everything about you. You are a bloody nardless newbie twit protohominid chromosomally aberrant caricature of a coprophagic local parasitic pond scum and I wish you would just go away.
> 
> If this were Sparta, you would have been cast to death at birth. You're a putrescence mass, a walking vomit. You are a spineless little worm deserving nothing but the profoundest contempt. You are a jerk, a cad, a weasel, a waste of MY oxygen. Your life is a monument to stupidity. You are a stench, a revulsion, a big suck on a sour lemon. You are a bleating fool, a curdled staggering mutant dwarf smeared richly with the effluvia and offal accompanying your alleged birth into this world. An insensate, blinking calf, meaningful to nobody, abandoned by the puke-drooling, giggling beasts who sired you and then killed themselves in recognition of what they had done.
> 
> ...


How do you have time for this? Get a life.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 24, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Yet people keep engaging like he is going to see the light or apologize.  People....stop responding!  You'll never win the debate unless you leave him to debat himself!


Yes, press ignore and it all goes away. Simple solution.


----------



## MaradonaDiego90301 (Aug 24, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> How do you have time for this? Get a life.


Spuggy is dumber than a sack of wet mice, and although his brain must rattle in his skull like a pea in a tuna can, he was able to realize my post was merely a copy and paste.

You, well you're a special kind of stupid.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 24, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Yes, press ignore and it all goes away. Simple solution.


Already did 

He must be a real loser to put so much effort into trolling. Get a job man.


----------



## Fact (Aug 24, 2017)

The ignore feature on this site is great.  Stop responding to him and use ignore if it bothers you.  I actually find that some of his threads (not his comments, just the idea) stirs up good conversation, like about the Mexican League and Boys ECNL.


----------



## MaradonaDiego90301 (Aug 24, 2017)

Actual Fact, I'm surprised my threads haven't been pulled down yet.

You see SoCal Soccer Forum basically sets the agenda to the Privileged audience. It's interlinked with even larger conglomerates to be honest. And so my rhetoric and radical views gets frowned upon and immediately followed with requests of banishment.

I've been here for a long time creating awareness and debating everything from looney tune delusional parents to CSL Premier coaches. My spit hurts only those that are living a lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

MaradonaDiego90301 said:


> Actual Fact, I'm surprised my threads haven't been pulled down yet.
> 
> You see SoCal Soccer Forum basically sets the agenda to the Privileged audience. It's interlinked with even larger conglomerates to be honest. And so my rhetoric and radical views gets frowned upon and immediately followed with requests of banishment.
> 
> I've been here for a long time creating awareness and debating everything from looney tune delusional parents to CSL Premier coaches. My spit hurts only those that are living a lie.


Trump needs to get busy on that wall.


----------



## MaradonaDiego90301 (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump needs to get busy on that wall.


This neo- nazi solidifies my point. Socal Soccer Forum is clustered with Sheriff Joe's and Confederate flags.

Ever wonder why he's still here with his primitive thinking?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

MaradonaDiego90301 said:


> This neo- nazi solidifies my point. Socal Soccer Forum is clustered with Sheriff Joe's and Confederate flags.
> 
> Ever wonder why he's still here with his primitive thinking?


Whatever do you mean?
I just want a wall to keep the disease ridden, illegal alien rapers out. Simple really. Just enforce our current laws.


----------



## zebrafish (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever do you mean?
> I just want a wall to keep the disease ridden, illegal alien rapers out. Simple really. Just enforce our current laws.


I feel violated just having clicked into this thread


----------



## Anomaly (Aug 24, 2017)

zebrafish said:


> I feel violated just having clicked into this thread


Agreed. I need an Aspirin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

zebrafish said:


> I feel violated just having clicked into this thread


Sorry


----------



## pewpew (Aug 24, 2017)

MaradonaDiego90301 said:


> True Love, you are swine. You're a vulgar little maggot. Don't you even have the slightest clue as to how pathetic you are? You worthless bag of filth. As they say in Texas, I'll bet you couldn't pour piss out of a boot with instructions on the heel. You are a canker. A sore that won't go away. A cock-wart. I would rather kiss a Persian than be seen with you. You are a fiend and a coward, and you have horrible breath. You are degenerate, noxious; basically, an ideal fuking moron. I feel debased just for knowing you exist. I despise everything about you. You are a bloody nardless newbie twit protohominid chromosomally aberrant caricature of a coprophagic local parasitic pond scum and I wish you would just go away.
> 
> If this were Sparta, you would have been cast to death at birth. You're a putrescence mass, a walking vomit. You are a spineless little worm deserving nothing but the profoundest contempt. You are a jerk, a cad, a weasel, a waste of MY oxygen. Your life is a monument to stupidity. You are a stench, a revulsion, a big suck on a sour lemon. You are a bleating fool, a curdled staggering mutant dwarf smeared richly with the effluvia and offal accompanying your alleged birth into this world. An insensate, blinking calf, meaningful to nobody, abandoned by the puke-drooling, giggling beasts who sired you and then killed themselves in recognition of what they had done.
> 
> ...


I never realized the lyrics to "The Grinch Song" were this long.


----------

